# Boston



## ruby61 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just wanted to say my prayers are with anyone living in boston and hoping everyone is safe.  I know badger and several members are from mass.  You will remain in my thoughts and prayers tonight.:sad:


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree.  Hope all our members and their loved ones are safe.


----------



## danahuff (Apr 15, 2013)

We are about 40 miles away. It is tragic.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Ruby.  It is a horrible thing that has happened.  A very sad day.


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh yes, my prayers go out to everyone and their families and also for all of the people of Boston.   My son lives in Boston while he is in school.  When I heard I could not breathe.  He is fine, thank God.  He is so close though that he has been watching from his window.


----------



## heyjude (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear that your son is safe, Deb. I live about 30 minutes northwest of Boston. It's been total news coverage since the terror ensued. 

The latest is that two are dead, one an eight year old child and over one hundred injured. Some loss limbs, others suffered shrapnel wounds.One of the Doctor's interviewed said the injuries were like those you would suffer on a battlefield.

  My Bank of America was robbed today just hours after my daughter and I had been there. It has been a pretty lousy Patriot's Day.


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 15, 2013)

heyjude said:


> I'm so happy to hear that your son is safe, Deb. I live about 30 minutes northwest of Boston. It's been total news coverage since the terror ensued.
> 
> The latest is that two are dead, one an eight year old child and over one hundred injured. Some loss limbs, others suffered shrapnel wounds.One of the Doctor's interviewed said the injuries were like those you would suffer on a battlefield.
> 
> My Bank of America was robbed today just hours after my daughter and I had been there. It has been a pretty lousy Patriot's Day.


 
It was a terrible Patriot's Day and from this day forward Patriot's Day will take on a very sad memory for everyone.

I'm sorry your day was so bad, but I'm glad you and your daughter were not in the bank when it was robbed.


----------



## Genny (Apr 16, 2013)

The people of Boston are in my prayers.  It's going to be a long road of healing, physical & mental.

I have seen the tragicrafting already rearing it's ugly head.  Sickening.


----------



## Mish (Apr 16, 2013)

I live and work in Boston, today is a very sad and quite day here in our small city.  I work for a major hospital here and it is all so surreal coming to work and seeing men in military uniform with guns outside, but it makes me feel much safer.


----------



## Mish (Apr 16, 2013)

quiet*


----------



## Badger (Apr 16, 2013)

I live about an hour from Boston and was horrified by the news yesterday.  My thoughts and prayers go out to all of Boston.  I met with my choir group last night and we did a special prayer and songs for Boston.  Mish, I can imagine that things are very sad there.  I hope that things remain safe there.


----------



## Mish (Apr 16, 2013)

Badger, Thank you.  As do I.  I just don't know what this world is coming to.


----------



## hoegarden (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope that the culprit will be caught soon. Hope all the injured will recover well and all those who left will be in peace. 
This is really a terrible incident... I feel so sadden by it. Especially when I heard a kid was also killed...


----------



## heyjude (Apr 17, 2013)

I was listening to WEEI this morning and someone called in who was at the marathon and was told by police that his and all cars in the parking lot had to stay another day. The caller understood and accepted that the police wanted to check all potential leads.

What I found extremely insensitive/greedy was that the parking lot manager had the nerve to CHARGE the people whose cars were in the lot for an additional day/night. Jeez.


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 17, 2013)

heyjude said:


> I was listening to WEEI this morning and someone called in who was at the marathon and was told by police that his and all cars in the parking lot had to stay another day. The caller understood and accepted that the police wanted to check all potential leads.
> 
> What I found extremely insensitive/greedy was that the parking lot manager had the nerve to CHARGE the people whose cars were in the lot for an additional day/night. Jeez.


 He should be ashamed.  Today there is always someone though trying to make a buck over someone elses grief and hardship.


----------



## Badger (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing that they would charge someone to stay an extra night after being told that they have to by the police.  I know that parking in Boston is at a premium, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 19, 2013)

My continued thoughts and prayers go out to the people of Boston, my heart is so heavy over the continued tragedy.


----------

